# back from fishing match



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

well hello all.
what can i say yet another brilliant weekend, beer, fishing, bbq and loads more, great to see new faces aswell as some old ones. and already looking forward to the next one.
now the results.
1st allen (tanky)
2nd paul (sparkyspeed)
3rd mark(qe2) 

and congratulations to geo who caught his first fish ever. 8O 
also thanx to our chef's yesterday you did a great job.
alan


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Alan and Ann for a good weekend, nice to see old and new faces, also loved the bouncy castle... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi alan 
Thanks for a great weekend ,met some great people and had a wonderful time. I have posted you some pictures I think :? If you dont get them I will give it another go.
tight lines 
Tanky


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi All,

Just got back from our first rally and have to say it was great everyone being very welcoming and friendly. The BBQ was great and finished off with chocolate brownies to die for, and whoever did the roast spuds is first class in my book.

The only down side was we had a thief in our midst, 

Who stole Daniel's maggot?

No worries it turned out the thief was of the piscatorial variety.

A big thankyou to Alan for the organisation and the free taxi service he was running, I take back what I said about all taxi drivers being licensed bandits.

All the best everyone

Dane & Hazel


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Big thanks to Anne & Allan for organizing a great weekend :lol: :lol: 
Hopefully see everyone again real soon


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all had a great time our first m/h rally and was made very welcome, brilliant weekend, will look forward to the next one, good luck to you all in the future. cheers vince ohh yes and come on england


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Alan & Anne sounds like you all had a good time keep up the good work and please organize something for next year


Jacquie


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Alan & ann
A big thank you for a great week end,it was great nice to meet old and new people maybe do it again next year
BQ was loverly, Regards to the cheffs for the great food

best of all the bouncy castle,what great fun that was,took us back to our youths again lol
well done to you both
Lisa & brian


P.S Wendy sorry about the chair.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

tanky
i will get some pics uploaded later today mate.
alan


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks a lot to allan for a very good weekend . and thanks for picking up debbie from station .( at least u know brownies were going to be done if u got her there )nice to have got one place higher then last time. maybe next time my turn to win .had good time talking to every one .cant wait till next time. 
thanks a lot.
paul & debbie


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Twas a cool misty, Saturday morning when 9 of the most fearsome fishermen and myself gathered around for the peg draw,(fishing term, nothing to do with Gipsies Pikys or Romany peg sellers) The tension was high as they eyed each other, wondering what special technique was to be employed by each man at his designated peg,
I on the other hand was busy giving names to my new found friends (maggots) I had white ones, yellow ones, and pink ones, also trying to train them to hang onto the little hook as I didn’t feel right sticking them on the pointed bit, so we all arrived at the, lake, I watched enthralled as the “Experts” unfolded there chairs and rods landing nets and keep nets, I still haven’t found out why there called keep nets when all you do is throw them back again, I watched Qe2 for about 10 mins on the peg next to me and copied his every move, don’t want to show myself up as a complete novice, up came the lid on his magical box ,out came a collection of food, floats, hooks, tools and multiple other containers ,the contents of which have to remain a secret.
I proceeded to unfold my collection, and if I say so myself a lot of people looked worried, seeing this unknown fisherman, it was all there, bought second hand as a complete kit I looked just like a seasoned angler, complete with 110 Lb weighing scales, I could smell the fear as the word went round the lake, “look at the gear Geo,s brought”
As time went on watching QE2 set up, I thought this looks more complicated than at first thought ,so I stroll up to ask the first of many question to Mark
1.	Is this were the string goes on my rod?
2.	How do you tie a hook on?
3. Where does the floaty thing go?
4.	Whats these lead balls for and why are they split?
He may have guessed I had not fished before, and he was too much a Gentleman to let on if he did, but I felt a certain calm return to the rest of them as my questions were overheard, 
So with my Rod fully armed and pointing in the right direction, and a little yellow maggot hanging on for dear life, I made my first cast, “plop”2 foot in front of me, was that a record I thought,well if it was it didn’t stand for long ,my next throw only made 12” and that included the maggot,
Something’s not right here me thinks, with my left eye on the next peg I notice the little flick of what I now believe is the spool lever, you have to release that to let the string fly out, so here goes third time lucky, “Yahoo” 5 foot and into the reed bed now were cooking, thinks I, a passing voice says “fishing close in are we Geo,Know something we don’t? I answered with conviction, “course” what you doing?, when he had passed I pulled in again and really concentrating went for what I think was a master piece of casting, a foot of the far back and my float should have been about level with the rest, but for one thing where was my float I couldn’t see it, I then discovered the black art of depth finding, and spent the next hour casting and changing the depth.
Eureka my floats floating, and I’m just off the far bank and all is looking good, if I keep still anyone passing will think I’m a Pro. Twenty mins later and no sign of a fish I reel in only to find in my haste to perfect my casting and float settings my little yellow friend had drowned and fell off the hook, the Lord knows how long ago that happened.
Undaunted I select my second favourite colour, a red one, away we go again for the next four Hrs without incident, changing tack every now and again to relive the tension, even trying a bit of bottom feeding, well that was my answer when someone asked were my float had gone, this time lost for good, another float a white maggot this this time, a perfect cast ,then it happened, a bite not only a bite but a bite that was struck with what is best described as a classic reaction , it was hooked, and so was I and the battle began, Man V Fish and there was sonly going to be one winner I could see my name on the trophy, not have any experience of what it felt like having a hooked fish I could only imagine the size, it was going to be huge 2 to 3 foot long and18 to 25 Lbs at least, let the battle commence I thought as I slowly played the Monster into range, it went deep it almost surfaced, but kept out of sight only to engage my imagination further, what had we here I asked myself, it had to be the demon of the lake, the killer fish that films are made of I see a flash of silver and know the time is here to shout for help, Mark who by now has heard the commotion came over net in hand to assist, I point out its my fish and just cos you help land it you don’t claim any rights, that understood I allowed his intervention, and a good job too as just as we were about to scoop it up it went into its death roll, it final attempt to defeat me, but I was ready, the adrenalin had been pumping in anticipation, swish it was in the net, it was mine my first ever fish I held it High for the photo’s 7oz of pure beast, now I know a lot of seasoned fishermen will scoff at that figure but we had it weighed and it really was 7 whole oz, a small fish for Man, a huge fish for Geo.
5th place overall beating the current champ Alan , who claimed second to last because he had 3 nibbles over Ash who was robbed yet again
Thanks for a great weekend Alan and Co
Bring it on
Geo

Well done to Allen,Paul and Mark
Paul you will have to get used to second place Mate, theres a new Kid on the Block :lol: 
Nice to meet up with all you folk


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Excellent account, Geo. 

Gerald


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

geo
nice write up mate, 
alan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant account Geo, It looks like you all had a great time, just sorry we couldn't make it, definately next time, we spent the weekend sorting out our fridge that wasn't working on 12v or hook up, seems the profesionals who we took it to when it wasn't working on gas have wired it all up wrong, we only realised when we hooked up on site, Tony aint pleased

Heres to the next one

Anne


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> Twas a cool misty, Saturday morning when 9 of the most fearsome fishermen and myself gathered around for the peg draw,(fishing term, nothing to do with Gipsies Pikys or Romany peg sellers) The tension was high as they eyed each other, wondering what special technique was to be employed by each man at his designated peg,
> I on the other hand was busy giving names to my new found friends (maggots) I had white ones, yellow ones, and pink ones, also trying to train them to hang onto the little hook as I didn't feel right sticking them on the pointed bit, so we all arrived at the, lake, I watched enthralled as the "Experts" unfolded there chairs and rods landing nets and keep nets, I still haven't found out why there called keep nets when all you do is throw them back again, I watched Qe2 for about 10 mins on the peg next to me and copied his every move, don't want to show myself up as a complete novice, up came the lid on his magical box ,out came a collection of food, floats, hooks, tools and multiple other containers ,the contents of which have to remain a secret.
> I proceeded to unfold my collection, and if I say so myself a lot of people looked worried, seeing this unknown fisherman, it was all there, bought second hand as a complete kit I looked just like a seasoned angler, complete with 110 Lb weighing scales, I could smell the fear as the word went round the lake, "look at the gear Geo,s brought"
> As time went on watching QE2 set up, I thought this looks more complicated than at first thought ,so I stroll up to ask the first of many question to Mark
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It made excellent reading George.

Jock.


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi geo,
What you descibed there, all we fishermen have been through,you are well and truly hooked mate and are going to be a force to be reckoned wth in the future.The adrenaline is waiting for the bite not catching the fish. When the float dips or the rod bends you never know.I have been drowning worms for fifty years and I can still remember my first fish a perch, as you will yours .It was a great weekend and the crack was as good as the fishing ,see you all soon.
tight lines tanky


----------

